# Reunion Oasis: Noel rifiuta 26 milioni



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta il "Sunday People", Noel Gallagher avrebbe rifiutato 26 milioni di euro per la reunion degli Oasis. Liam, il fratello, sarebbe stato favorevole. Ma Noel non vuole saperne. Gli Oasis si sciolsero nel 2009. Qualche tempo fa, intervistato da Rolling Stones, Noel dichiarò:"La band non c'è più. Se ci fosse una reunion, io non ne farò parte. Non mi farò coinvolgere".


----------



## Butcher (16 Dicembre 2013)

Menomale, gli Oasis mi deprimono come nessun altro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Uno dei gruppi più scarsi e sopravvalutati mai esistiti. Più degli U2. Avranno fatto si e no 2 pezzi ascoltabili.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno dei gruppi più scarsi e sopravvalutati mai esistiti. Più degli U2. Avranno fatto si e no 2 pezzi ascoltabili.


Quando si sparano sentenze a caso Fabri rendendole universali si rischiano di dire c.agate....


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dai, possono piacere o meno. Ma non li riterrei sopravvaluti. Hanno scritto dei grandi pezzi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quando si sparano sentenze a caso Fabri rendendole universali si rischiano di dire c.agate....


Per me lo sono. Gli U2 agli inizi non erano male, loro invece in un'intera carriera hanno solo copiato (male) i Beatles. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per me lo sono. Gli U2 agli inizi non erano male, loro invece in un'intera carriera hanno solo copiato (male) i Beatles. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole



Mh, stavo discutendo riguardo gli U2. Gli Oasis non li conosco bene (avrò solo un pseudo greatest hits), quindi non posso giudicare.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno dei gruppi più scarsi e sopravvalutati mai esistiti. Più degli U2. Avranno fatto si e no 2 pezzi ascoltabili.




Questa è pura blasfemia musicale !


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno dei gruppi più scarsi e sopravvalutati mai esistiti. Più degli U2. Avranno fatto si e no 2 pezzi ascoltabili.



Potrei commettere un omicidio per la frase che hai scritto


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mh, stavo discutendo riguardo gli U2. Gli Oasis non li conosco bene (avrò solo un pseudo greatest hits), quindi non posso giudicare.


Beh ho fatto l'esempio degli U2 perchè sono un altra band che la "critica" ha ritenuto delle leggende del rock, insomma...Non sono di certo un fan di Bono e compagnia e già dal fatto che mettano i loro biglietti al prezzo di 100 e più euro a persona, non posso far altro che schifarli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Questa è pura blasfemia musicale !


Ehhh addirittura. Cos'hanno fatto di così grandioso? Se avessi detto le stesse cose a Bob Dylan, allora che sarebbe successo


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ehhh addirittura. Cos'hanno fatto di così grandioso?



What's the story morning glory è un grande album, IMHO.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ehhh addirittura. Cos'hanno fatto di così grandioso? Se avessi detto le stesse cose a Bob Dylan, allora che sarebbe successo



Bè vatti a rivedere quanto hanno venduto, o i loro pezzi migliori quanto hanno vinto in ambito musicale..  Secondo me è un grandissimo gruppo, sicuramente nella mia top 3. Poi possono piacere o meno ma dire che fanno schifo mi sembra esagerato !


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè *vatti a rivedere quanto hanno venduto*, o i loro pezzi migliori quanto hanno vinto in ambito musicale..  Secondo me è un grandissimo gruppo, sicuramente nella mia top 3. Poi possono piacere o meno ma dire che fanno schifo mi sembra esagerato !


Anche i Linkin Park vendono, così come vendono Justin Bieber, Black Eyes Peas e gentaglia varia. Che i gruppi piacciano perchè è una cosa soggettiva, ok, ma non è per il fatto che abbiano venduto assai, che debbano piacere. Per dirti "Velvet Underground & Nico" ha venduto poco o nulla, ma rimane un grandissimo disco del genere del rock psichedelico.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2013)

tutto sommato giusto così. 

il loro meglio l'hanno già dato, meglio che proseguano con i rispettivi progetti solisti.


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè *vatti a rivedere quanto hanno venduto*, o i loro pezzi migliori quanto hanno vinto in ambito musicale..  Secondo me è un grandissimo gruppo, sicuramente nella mia top 3. Poi possono piacere o meno ma dire che fanno schifo mi sembra esagerato !



Con sto ragionamento allora Sole a Catinelle di Zalone lo renderebbe il miglior comico della storia italiana quando fa sinceramente pena? Io non giudico nessuna band perché non sono di mia competenza, ma se prendiamo le vendite allora non capisci niente.


----------



## pipporo (16 Dicembre 2013)

mai piaciuti.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Con sto ragionamento allora Sole a Catinelle di Zalone lo renderebbe il miglior comico della storia italiana quando fa sinceramente pena? Io non giudico nessuna band perché non sono di mia competenza, ma se prendiamo le vendite allora non capisci niente.



Bè ma sole a catinelle ha venduto in italia, gli oasis in tutto il mondo, mica è la stessa cosa. Ma poi sono considerati una delle migliori band di sempre, mica stiamo parlando degli one direction...


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche i Linkin Park vendono, così come vendono Justin Bieber, Black Eyes Peas e gentaglia varia. Che i gruppi piacciano perchè è una cosa soggettiva, ok, ma non è per il fatto che abbiano venduto assai, che debbano piacere. Per dirti "Velvet Underground & Nico" ha venduto poco o nulla, ma rimane un grandissimo disco del genere del rock psichedelico.



Sui velvet sono d'accordo ma gli oasis han ottenuto anche riconoscimenti vari, non sono gli ultimi arrivati, capisco se dici che soggettivamente non ti piacciono ma dire che fanno schifo ripeto lo trovo un po surreale !


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sui velvet sono d'accordo ma gli oasis han ottenuto anche riconoscimenti vari, non sono gli ultimi arrivati, capisco se dici che soggettivamente non ti piacciono ma dire che fanno schifo ripeto lo trovo un po surreale !


Il fatto che abbiano ottenuto dei riconoscimenti non influenzano affatto la mia opinione.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbiano ottenuto dei riconoscimenti non influenzano affatto la mia opinione.



Ok allora posso dire la stessa cosa di tutto, rimane una cosa tua soggettiva, parlando di oggettività però i premi, le vendite eccetera certificano che schifo non fanno, poi tuo parere personale ok, lo rispetto


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ok allora posso dire la stessa cosa di tutto, rimane una cosa tua soggettiva, parlando di oggettività però i premi, le vendite eccetera certificano che schifo non fanno, poi tuo parere personale ok, lo rispetto


E' chiaro che è un mio parere, ma ripeto che i riconoscimenti non valgono a nulla, li hanno avuti loro come li hanno avuti tanta altra gente che spacciano per musicisti


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che è un mio parere, ma ripeto che i riconoscimenti non valgono a nulla, li hanno avuti loro come li hanno avuti tanta altra gente che spacciano per musicisti



Si hai ragione.. intendevo dire però che comunque sia non mi sembrano al livello di pseudo band come one direction per dirne uno. Non sono neanche i beatles, ok, ma per me hanno fatto la storia con molti loro brani...


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione.. intendevo dire però che comunque sia non mi sembrano al livello di pseudo band come one direction per dirne uno.


Ecco, qua direi che siamo d'accordo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non scherziamo gli U2 sono molto peggio ... La band più sopravvalutata della storia


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per me lo sono. Gli U2 agli inizi non erano male, loro invece in un'intera carriera hanno solo copiato (male) i Beatles. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole



Tipico commento figlio del preconcetto di chi ha ascoltato giusto Wonderwall e Don't look back in anger e ripete a pappagallo le cose che ha letto in giro su qualche forum di sapientelli snob. Tralasciando l'estetica, il look, le citazioni sparse qua e là nei brani, ascoltandoli ci si rende facilmente conto che dal punto di vista strettamente musicale con i Beatles ci azzeccano poco o nulla, a parte qualche pezzo tipo Whatever, All around the world e Go let it out. Ma parliamo comunque di un grado di influenza comune a tanti altri gruppi (i Beatles hanno influenzato centinaia di bands).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

ah, per la cronaca: The velvet Undergruond&Nico non c'azzecca niente col Rock Psichedelico.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Più degli U2.



Io non sono un esperto di musica, sono un misero ascoltatore (di un po' tutti i generi) e mi trovo controcorrente a concordare in pieno. Gli U2 hanno fatto qualche canzone carina ma la fama che hanno raggiunto supera per distacco la qualità dei pezzi che hanno prodotto, ovviamente è una mia personalissima opinione.

Mi riferisco esclusivamente agli U2 nel commento sopra.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Gli U2 sono la band più miserevole mai esistita.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ah, per la cronaca: The velvet Undergruond&Nico non c'azzecca niente col Rock Psichedelico.


E cosa c'entrano, col Metal?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E cosa c'entrano, col Metal?



Lo so che molti li annoverano nel genere, ma per me è una forzatura.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Lo so che molti li annoverano nel genere, ma per me è una forzatura.


Sunday Morning, Heroin, Waiting For The Man. Sono canzoni dove è presente la psichedelia, specie la prima.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

In effetti ho esagerato nel dire che non c'azzeccano niente, ma li ho sempre visti come una cosa a parte, pur presentando caratteristiche in parte affini al genere.


----------

